# Chick chick chickky.



## yillt (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi. I was wondering. As my other passion (apart from tortoises) I love poultry. (Chicken ducks birds and all of that. )I am getting a couple of small buff orpington chicks in a couple of weeks. Is there any one who breeds chickens on here. I just feel like the only one in the world who loves poultry and birds. It's random and doesn't involve tortoises so to make sure I involve tortoises in this I want to wish you all a great tort day.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh I'm sure there's a bunch on here. I have a blue and gold macaw. Love birds.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2014)

I used to raise aracauna and golden seabright. That little seabright rooster was the meanest little thing. We called him Napoleon because he had the Napoleon complex. He would attack anything and anyone! My daughter has silkies.


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)

i would own chicks if i had the space, my favorite part of the Boston museum is the little glass dome they have, its filled with eggs that have either already hatched with in the last 24 hours, or will hatch in the next 24 hours, its awesome , my buddy has some nice chickens to, im not sure of the breed of his 20 females, but his one bantam male has an awesome personality, there just great animals!


----------



## yillt (Jul 9, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I used to raise aracauna and golden seabright. That little seabright rooster was the meanest little thing. We called him Napoleon because he had the Napoleon complex. He would attack anything and anyone! My daughter has silkies.


Silkies are hilarious. They have such funny personalities and they look like little hairy poodles not farm chickens.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 11, 2014)

When the kids were younger (in 4H and living here) we raised chickens of many types. I as a child (back in the stone age) had a pet rooster at my grandparents farm named Peter. I love watching chickens and especially enjoy hearing the roosters. I don't have any currently, as I don't even use an egg a month, so just no point in keeping them around. Still every spring when the feed store gets in baby chicks there is a weakening.


----------

